# Drilling a Drainage hole in an Exo Terra?



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

Right thinking of getting a misting system and i want to put drainage holes in the sides of my exo's close to the bottom to allow the excess water to escape. Has any one tried or sucessfully drilled a hole in an exo terra tank?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey dude,howareya,just sat down been at the floor,bolloxed but impecable timing 'EH?...ok havent done exo's but done a few holes in glass,as ya know for our homemade vivs,so ya want,diamond drill bits from ebay...he's called diamond drills (i think Stu Leeming ) some plastacine, water,pref batterydrill and some perspex polystyrene and a couple of clamps. METHOD:roll plastacine into a sausage form into a circle and stick onto perspex to form a moat(this is your template)fill moat with water,start drilling stightly off vertical(stops the bit from jumping) and then move the drill to vertical to complete the cut(i forgot stick it on the polystrene and clamp to stop movement),as you drill keep lifting the bit so the water lubes and cools da cut.Mount the template on top of the viv polystyrene underneath to support the glass(best at least 5cm thick polystrene)....clamp Use moat /water and drill through glass(use above cooling method),you could also put a bit of ply underneath the poly.for extra support.CIMPLES.oh ent misting system uses 10mm holes...mount the hole neare to the front of the viv then ya get a dry bit at the front of the viv where froggies can dry out a bit if they want....Any Q's....Stu best is at least 5mm thick perspex....sorted:2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

opps didn't read your post properly but ya get the idea sorry mate am shagged:whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> opps didn't read your post properly but ya get the idea *sorry mate am shagged:whistling2:*


Should we ask? Probably not...:whistling2:



:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ha Ha yes mate you can ask ....f:censor:ed by me frog room floor.........Bugger life's a bitch:lol2:ain't it


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

cheers for that stu, think i might have a couple of practice goes on some old bits of glass i got around here.

went up to Andie's last night and bought 3 Azzies off him. Marc also sent me an email and the Pum's and Vanzo's are coming monday or tuesday :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

ha ha thought you might get over to Andie's,don't miss much for an old un do i? and still can't wait for the rest to get to ya : victory:: victory:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

I drill lots of holes in glass the easiest way ive found is to drill a hole the exact same size as the hole you need in the viv in a piece of 10mm ply or similar, the ply is about 100mm square this is then used as a template and is put on the glass the hole in the ply is filled with water and the ply then holds the drill bit in place and stops it sliding about, as Stu said ebay for drill bits, ive put a picture below to show you what i mean and the best type of drill bit to get


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

yep thems the ones(drill bit that is)


----------



## liamb111 (Apr 2, 2010)

i've read that exo's aren't tempered so it should be safe to do...


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

great point liam,one easy answer to that .....anyone broke an exo:gasp:


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

cheers for that guys :2thumb:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

liamb111 said:


> i've read that exo's aren't tempered so it should be safe to do...


No your right theyre just ordinary flout glass so no problem to drill :2thumb:


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Jezz, this is how i done mine you saw tuther night 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/371715-my-first-dart-frog-set.html


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks Andie, Just got to man up now and do it :lol2:


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Its one of those things that looks hard but is'nt, just take your time and you'll do just fine.


----------

